# GPS?



## rumpleforeskin (Apr 5, 2013)

I am currently using my Magellan Sport Track Pro Color from 2000. It has all my mushroom locations along with what they are, like blacks or yellows. I am looking to upgrade and want something that is cloud based, and I can see all of my locations at once. Can My I phone and google maps do this? The last GPS i considered buying was a Garmin Oregon 600T. My old gps takes forever to locate itself and it uses a serial port cable. You have to connect it to a computer and load the map you intend to use. No computers have a serial port anymore. I can no longer do all of that. Any suggestions? I would really like to use my I phone I just dont know what app or if it will work with no cell reception.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Seems abit strange but look at some fishing apps,, you can way point not only on lakes but on land also

but then again i am on droid,, but should be something out there,,, trick is,, if it imports your data... 


Check hunting map apps also.


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Apr 5, 2013)

How cool would it be to have a map of all your locations and info on when they came up? Currently, i write it all down. April 28 last year was my first find. 19 Blacks in Mocican. It would be nice to passs this info on. I wonder if Geocahcers have an App?


----------



## tjgriff (Apr 14, 2014)

For business purposes I use www.maplist.com. I takes information from a spreadsheet and creates a map with pins. The pins can hold some roll-over information


----------

